# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Hardest puncher ever?

## BTM0085

Id say George Foreman? thoughts?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YuQJrewPsY

----------


## MuscleScience

Rocky M had an 87% KO rate.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Ernie Shavers
George Foreman
Rocky Marciano most knockouts % wise 49-0 42 KO's i think

Tyson was the most explosive puncher but not the hardest hitting

and yet Ali is the Goat and so is Joe Louis its not all about punching power but yeah id say thoes are my top 3 in the HW division

-AJ

----------


## Big

for just brutal punching power, Tyson in his prime was pretty damn good.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Ernie Shavers
> George Foreman
> Rocky Marciano most knockouts % wise 49-0 42 KO's i think
> 
> Tyson was the most explosive puncher but not the hardest hitting
> 
> and yet Ali is the Goat and so is Joe Louis its not all about punching power but yeah id say thoes are my top 3 in the HW division
> 
> -AJ


44...... :AaGreen22:

----------


## MuscleScience

> for just brutal punching power, Tyson in his prime was pretty damn good.


Tyson in his prime was a manimal!!!

----------


## WARMachine

Ive heard stories of Rocky M.

I dont think Ali had the hardest punching power at all...

Perhaps Joe Louis, Rocky, or maybe even Sonny Liston?


Probably Rocky though...

----------


## MuscleScience

> Ive heard stories of Rocky M.
> 
> I dont think Ali had the hardest punching power at all...
> 
> Perhaps Joe Louis, Rocky, or maybe even Sonny Liston?
> 
> 
> Probably Rocky though...


I read a rocky biography a few years ago. They had a story about how they did a test on his punching power. The test concluded that he had the same kinetic energy behind his punch as an armor piercing bullet.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Shavers
Tua




oh and Kimbo and Lesnar  :AaGreen22:

----------


## fitaccent

Tyson, although Ivan Drago was pretty ass too. Didn't he have like 1200psi on that punching machine?

----------


## J-Dogg

Rocky M...... I'll be the first to say it I guess.

Can you really compare a fighter from from the 1940's to fighters from 2000?

The idea of a "legend" is great, but in 50 years, sports and athletes have come a long way.

Arnold is a LEGEND, but put him on a stage against Jay C. and Ronnie and he looks like a teenager.

----------


## yannick35

Crocodile Dundee

----------


## nath78

**** me brock lesnar on a ground and pound!!

like most ppl are saying rocky marciano or george foreman.

ali vs foreman 'rope a dope' what a boxer!!!ali must have been an animal du see how many puches he took off foreman???****inll....

TYSONS THE KING THO!!!!

----------


## nath78

> Rocky M...... I'll be the first to say it I guess.
> 
> Can you really compare a fighter from from the 1940's to fighters from 2000?
> 
> The idea of a "legend" is great, but in 50 years, sports and athletes have come a long way.
> 
> Arnold is a LEGEND, but put him on a stage against Jay C. and Ronnie and he looks like a teenager.



its like rocky vs drago aint it training back in the olden days was much better for boxers the training techneches they used hit all the little hard to get to muscles and stuff like that eg flipping tyres etc makes you more ferocious that doing deadlifts.look at that 300 training sxhedule (yes i know there six packes were drawn on but..)where they flipped tires and used sledge hammers(like mma stars are using now because its better than any gym work,for there fighting on the floor)youd be much stronger if you trained like that than on a machine in the gym.boxers back then are just as good as boxers these days.if there was a time machine and you could bring marciano back let me see some one stopp him.

----------


## J-Dogg

> its like rocky vs drago aint it training back in the olden days was much better for boxers the training techneches they used hit all the little hard to get to muscles and stuff like that eg flipping tyres etc makes you more ferocious that doing deadlifts.look at that 300 training sxhedule (yes i know there six packes were drawn on but..)where they flipped tires and used sledge hammers(like mma stars are using now because its better than any gym work,for there fighting on the floor)youd be much stronger if you trained like that than on a machine in the gym.boxers back then are just as good as boxers these days.if there was a time machine and you could bring marciano back let me see some one stopp him.


You do realize Rocky IV is a movie right? Ivan Drago is actually an actor, lol.

And to be honest, if it was real, Ivan was in far better shape, and a better physical boxer than Rocky.

Rocky won that fight, the same way he won all his fights. He had a bigger heart than his opponet.

----------


## nath78

no i thought rocky was a documentary!!! :Smilie:

----------


## FireGuy

Tyson flat out devastated anyone in front of him for years.

----------


## Tigershark

Rocky hands down was the best hitter and ultimate bad ass. On an A&E biography they told a story that at age 44 he was leaving a restaurant in Chicago when two guys tried to mug him. He got stabbed twice then knocked both of them out. Then he propped them up next to a car and waited for the cops. While waiting the two woke up and he lectured them to respect thier elders.

Video is a little long but start at 1:30 and watch for the next 15 seconds. This is considered the hardest punch in boxing history.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C6xEo-ijH0

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Nice link bro!!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tyson used to knock people out with body shots, that is something.

----------


## WARMachine

B-Hop vs DLH??? ^^^

----------


## MuscleScience

> Rocky hands down was the best hitter and ultimate bad ass. On an A&E biography they told a story that at age 44 he was leaving a restaurant in Chicago when two guys tried to mug him. He got stabbed twice then knocked both of them out. Then he propped them up next to a car and waited for the cops. While waiting the two woke up and he lectured them to respect thier elders.
> 
> Video is a little long but start at 1:30 and watch for the next 15 seconds. This is considered the hardest punch in boxing history.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C6xEo-ijH0


It looked like his head spun right around.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

13 rounds into a fight and still being able to generate that kind of snap and power is amazing. I wonder how many of todays fighters could do bell to bell 12+ round fight. They are Legends for a reason

----------


## J-Dogg

That was a nice by Rocky, caught him good, lol.

I'll still say that Tyson hit many people harder than that.

----------


## Knockout_Power

definately. Tyson would do a quick shuffle (usually left) and position himself almost perpendicular to his opponent and rip a nasty hook. I think someone mentionned above how he could KO opponents with body shots.

Completely useless info, but I believe Drago hit 1800psi in the movie, Tyson, I believe, was recorded @ just over 1500 in the early 90's

----------


## Matt

My mum!! She had a mean right hook.

----------


## Dog-Slime

Tyson fo sho.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7wUOCADxq0

----------


## Brown Ninja

Don't forget Tommy "Gun" Morrison

----------


## Deltasaurus

I love tyson and ahve every single last one of his fights including amatuer on DVD and i will say he is 100% not the hardest puncher by any means,Yes he was a very powerful and IMO the MOST explosive but not the Hardest.
Tua 
Shavers
Foreman
Marciano
Dempsey

all hit harder IMO

but tyson was also IMO the most exciting to watch but like every one of us he had his flaws in and out of the ring

-AJ

----------


## jbran23

Hard to say for sure without having them actually measured per psi which makes for a good debate. I think it was Bobby Chyz said during a Tyson replay that speed+power=destruction. Makes sense and we all know how strong Tyson was and you add to the fact he might have had the fastest hands of any heavyweight except for probably Ali and you might have the hardest puncher. He was just built for power too, short and compact and just created sooo much leverage with his punches. He's got my vote.

----------


## ilovesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McjwV1oy**g

----------


## graeme87

Marciano hit hard but at 185lbs I would put him at number one, also remember the gloves were smaller then.

Forman again a solid punch but they were big wound up swings with no snap in them, most people can generate decent power with that large a wind up on the punch.

Tyson could end a fight with a 6 inch punch from either hand, he has to take number one in my book.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Chuck Norris hit way harder than Tyson Ever Did!!!!

-AJ

----------


## graeme87

> Chuck Norris hit way harder than Tyson Ever Did!!!!
> 
> -AJ


lol you're taking the piss right?

----------


## F4iGuy

I vote Tyson, followed by Ken/Ryu

----------


## Brown Ninja

Dana White

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Id say George Foreman? thoughts?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YuQJrewPsY



I dont know mna, but he makes a mean grill.  :2jk:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

marciano ..he'd hit their arms till they couldn't hold them up to protect themselves and absolutely tee off...amazing. that wolcott vid is almost downright scary !!

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Rocky M...... I'll be the first to say it I guess.
> 
> Can you really compare a fighter from from the 1940's to fighters from 2000?
> 
> The idea of a "legend" is great, but in 50 years, sports and athletes have come a long way.
> 
> *Arnold is a LEGEND, but put him on a stage against Jay C. and Ronnie and he looks like a teenager*.


And yet some how he still looks way better.

----------


## Knockout_Power

whats the most amazing thing about Tyson's punches is that he would hit that hard and his own body would not move on impact. Normally, when a punch lands, the fighter who throws it is pushed back slightly. Even Tyson's shoulder and hip follow through. I like how he cleaned up a division that was, at the time, a lot of just huge heavy punchers

----------


## quarry206

tyson i think in his prime, i really doubt there will be another tyson. most of us are jaded to his true ability because we only know the freak show he became, but in his early years he was un-human at times. .. but as far as punching power thro all 12 rounds foreman was the man in his prime.

one name i haven't seen.. tho not the "best/hardest" but i feel at parts of his career had a shit load of power to his punch. Ken Norton, i realize the thread asks for "the Hardest" but i feel a man that broke ali jaw gets an honorable mention..

----------


## Flagg

I thought this was a thread about me.

----------


## jbran23

Speaking of Mike, anyone see the pic of him that they showed on Around the Horn on ESPN today. Dude has got to be pushing 300. Sad to see him so out of shape but cant say I'm surprised.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Its easier to rape at higher weights....

----------


## seriousmass

ahh it's obviously JAY CULTER....!!!!

haha

----------


## tyward

When Tyson was early in his career I don't think anyone else compares. You could see the fear come into their eyes even when they blocked his first punches. They knew they were in trouble. BTW, wasn't Tyson in Vegas fighting anyone who wanted to get in the ring with him for $100 a couple of years ago? I'd pay $100 to say I lost to Tyson!

----------


## reardbandit

Hardly anyone on this thread has mentioned Earnie Shavers. Larry Holmes said that man punched holes in people. One single overhand right from Shavers could end the fight against almost anyone, and just about did against Holmes. Too bad he really wasn't a boxer, just a ridiculous power puncher. Tyson and Foreman were vicious too.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Mirko's straight right. Ask Bob Sapps orbital

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tysons inside uppercut

----------


## Anabolios

Tyson....

----------


## Brown Ninja

I'm at the gym and they are showing old Tyson fights....holy shit!!!!

----------


## gymnerd

I would say Tyson out of anyone I have seen. Explosive power. It doesnt get mentioned alot but early Tyson would just brutalize guys to the body.

----------


## zimmy

I'd say forman... for some one to knock out a heavy weight champion with nothing but jabs after his forties... that is just sick

----------


## robofish

tyson

----------


## mcx

Drago

----------


## reardbandit

Tyson was a sick puncher, especially inside. Funny thing about Tyson is that he was so scary, he'd have guys beat before they ever even got out of their locker rooms. Dudes were just so intimidated by that power, they knew if they caught the wrong punch it was lights out, and it was gonna hurt bad. He had career-ending power

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tyson knocked people out with body shots. That guy was unreal

----------


## Hunter

mark coleman has to be up there. I mean his techinique speed power receding hairline plus a guy you can look up to being all natural and all.

----------


## dvs1

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson 1800psi. Tyson was rumored to have a punch of 1750psi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_wnt84iyMk

----------


## goose

This is a good read.

http://www.tysontalk.com/ftopicp-21968.html

----------


## reardbandit

That is a good article. I wish the guy who posted up top could write better than a third grader. I understand we are on the Internet and all, but can we not totally butcher our language? I mean come on.

----------


## reardbandit

That was a sweet video about Rampage dude. I got more respect for him for doing that show. That's really cool. I think they d1d a Fight Science episode with him where they measured his body slam too.

----------


## jbm

Tyson! here...

----------


## Brown Ninja

> mark coleman has to be up there. I mean his techinique speed power receding hairline plus a guy you can look up to being all natural and all.


Nice. Well said

----------


## Hunter

> Nice. Well said


Well right behind him is Matt "i move like frankstein" Hammil. Dont worry tho I stopped on the ground first so he would know to read my lips

----------


## Stephen73ta

I watched a show once where they were doing a special on Tyson and they mentioned his hardest punch measured 345 lbs per sq inch.

----------


## BgMc31

I'm surprised no one mentioned Sonny Liston. There are many to consider if you are a true boxing historian. Guys like Joe Louis, Sammy Sadler, and let's not forget Roy Jones. He was a devastating puncher as well.

Check out ring magazines all time list:

http://www.boxingfanatics.com/forums...hp?t-1544.html

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Tyson was a hard puncher from all multiple angles. He knew how to explode in different positions. Don't think he was a harder puncher than bigger guys like Foreman though.

Ray Mercer, Tua, Tyson, Lewis, Foreman they all hit hard lol

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson 1800psi. Tyson was rumored to have a punch of 1750psi.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_wnt84iyMk



I can tell you now that Rampage Jackson can not generate near the power in a punch as mike tyson.

Rampage is 200lbs, Tyson 220lbs.... Tyson uses WAY more hip & leg compared to Rampage, and is much faster.

----------


## gymnerd

> I can tell you now that Rampage Jackson can not generate near the power in a punch as mike tyson.
> 
> Rampage is 200lbs, Tyson 220lbs.... Tyson uses WAY more hip & leg compared to Rampage, and is much faster.


 Completely agree.

----------


## jbran23

If you want to talk about hardest puncher Pound for Pound, Julian Jackson has to be considered. He could crack with the best of them. Some of these guys in this video looked look like they had their foundations blown up by dynamite!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npnd8T9dNBU

----------


## jbm

My wife!!!!  :2jk:  :2jk:  :2jk:

----------


## jfalco

The other day I watched Tysons first 30 fights on ESPN. It was an hour show with comercials and comentary. Unbelievable.

I don't know if anyone could punch harder, but in his prime Tyson was definitely the most intimidating man on the planet.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I get scared watching he is such a bad SOB

----------


## Matt

Me fvckers...

----------


## Brown Ninja

you punching your clown

----------


## quarry206

> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson 1800psi. Tyson was rumored to have a punch of 1750psi.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_wnt84iyMk


there is one flaw in those type of stats, the problem is its easy for alot of people to put up great numbers on a static target and for one hit...

but in the ring, while moving and defending yourself.. its totally different.. not to take anything away from rampage, hes a beast

----------


## Brown Ninja

he puts his ass into it

----------


## MASTER

Although I couldn't be a less of a fan of his, Vitali Klitschko has to be up there, he is 6'7 and 250lbs, with a 92.31 KO rate. That is the highest of all champions I believe and would have been higher had he not done his shoulder against Byrd (was whooping Byrd up to that point).

----------


## Brown Ninja

In this day and age its pretty tough to have faith in an Heavyweight.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> In this day and age its pretty tough to have faith in an Heavyweight.


That's only because there is not an american as champ or a top contender.

Anything that is not american will not be publicized in america.

----------


## Mass760

Definitely Iron Mike!! Strength+Skillz=Unstoppable!!

----------


## F4iGuy

Ever play Tyson's punch out? Boom blank boom blank.

----------


## Brown Ninja

> That's only because there is not an american as champ or a top contender.
> 
> Anything that is not american will not be publicized in america.


I don't really buy that. Yeah it might not be pushed as hard if its not one of "our own" but I appreciate anyone that is head and shoulders above everyone else and crushes the competition. ALthough Klitchko maybe quite a bit better than the opposition he is not near as exciting as Tyson was back in the day. I would much rather watch the little guys fight these days.

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## sooners04

I like Joe Frazier since he broke Ali's jaw. Not to mention Ali finished the fight with a broken jaw after the second round.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Nick Diaz

----------


## WARMachine

My god guys...

Let this thread die.

----------


## BgMc31

> I like Joe Louis since he broke Ali's jaw. Not to mention Ali finished the fight with a broken jaw after the second round.


Joe Louis never fought Ali...that was Joe FRAZIER!!!

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Joe Louis never fought Ali...that was Joe FRAZIER!!!


Wasn't it ken norton who broke his jaw?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Junie Browning

----------


## sooners04

Sorry I meant Joe Frazier!!!!! I was watching Coming to America and the scene with the barber shop guys talking about Joe Louis was on.

----------


## Biohazard74

My vote goes to Tyson. I saw every single fight of that guy and he knocked people out with grazes! If he grazed you, you were out for the count in his prime.

----------


## BG

> My vote goes to Tyson. I saw every single fight of that guy and he knocked people out with grazes! If he grazed you, you were out for the count in his prime.


^^With big ass gloves on too !

----------


## BG

May this thread live on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuynfY6LTRw

----------


## cfiler

If Foreman had proper technique/follow through he might have been able to hit harder than Tyson.

----------


## Pete789

Can any of you blokes remember that bloke in the 1920's. He trained in his backyard and in one left hook he broke a cheekbone, a jaw and knocked out threee teeth?

200,000 poeple went to his fight...... and that was very big in those days.

I' see if i can find him and get back to ya.

Pete

----------


## Flagg

The Hulk.

----------


## Biohazard74

> That's only because there is not an american as champ or a top contender.
> 
> Anything that is not american will not be publicized in america.


 I think thats an ignorant statement to make as most of the fave fighters in MMA for everyone are usually not American. I mean some are but most at the moment are Brazilian, American, Russian etc etc are are all liked evenly imo.

----------


## skinnypunk

"The Acorn" Earnie Shavers hit like a mule! Another guy with dynamite in his hands and cocaine in his nose...."The Hit Man" Tommy Hearns was one of the hardest lb for lb punchers of all time. I always loved watching "The Hit Man" fight. Never a dull moment!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tito Ortiz

----------


## skinnypunk

How bout Nate Quarry and his self proclaimed "Heavy Hands"?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Nate Quarrys head broke Franklins hand.

----------


## Biohazard74

:LOL:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Nates hands are so heavy that he seldom keeps them up

----------


## skinnypunk

Now that's funny! That is a truly classic line. Glad to see you got the sarcasm.

----------


## LickAlotOfPuss

Tyson, some of his body shots would lift his opponents off the canvas. Foreman had heavy hands but not much power.

----------


## jbm

I will punch Brown Ninja...

----------


## therecanonlybe1

tyson..period.

----------


## Brown Ninja

jbm is scared to hit a ninja

----------


## kojak_x

Mike Tyson 4 sure

----------


## jbm

Mike Tyson!!!!

----------


## johnCash

Mike tyson without a doubt. his style is ferocious, his defense is inpregnable

----------


## zaggahamma

who did mike tyson beat....oh yeh....michael spinks..that was one tough cookie

----------


## GetTheRage

I can't believe no one has mentioned this one.
Pound for pound Bruce Lee

----------


## F4iGuy

The one inch punch

----------


## Hunter

> I can't believe no one has mentioned this one.
> Pound for pound Bruce Lee


He never fought(i believe) or fought enough(which everyone knows) to give him in titles like hardest puncher, etc.

----------


## skinnypunk

I saw him fight Kareem Abdul Jabbar once.

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

Tyson gets my number one vote!! How about sonny liston?

----------


## canonbowl

I saw Ernie Shavers make Ali sleepy with a jab . Confirm it for yourself . Find a tape of the Ali Shavers fight . You also have to take size into consideration . Marciano used to hit guys on the arms and they could barely hold them up after the fight . Dempsey weighed about 185 and regularly KO'd guys that weighed 260 . Foreman could hit hard but he wound up from left field . These other guys I mentioned threw 6 to 12 inch punches . Oh yes , did I forget to mention Tyson . :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:  :Chairshot:

----------


## ectomorph28

Id have to say Earnie Shavers. I really dont come from that era but I hear many fighters say Earnie was the hardest hitter ever. 

So id go with Shavers.

----------


## redz

I would have to put Shannon Briggs near the top of this list.

----------


## paleocaveman

Tyson in his prime would be the scariest man on the planet!

----------

